

It's Full of Eyes: Drones at Home Coming Soon - sarfralogy
http://www.patexia.com/feed/it-s-full-of-eyes-drones-at-home-coming-soon-20120707

======
bediger4000
I'm not against this, _as long as all the surveillance is available publicly_.
That sort of thing would keep drone operators from spending a lot of time
surveilling porn shoots in the San Fernando valley, nude beaches in the N.
Carollina Outer Banks, etc.

